# AMH Test



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello, I hope no-one minds me starting a new topic about this but I have only just discovered that this test exsists!  I have been for my day 3 test this wek which measures FSH and estradiol levels and I thought these were the tests  that would confirm how good my level of fertility currently is, it seems not! Does any one know at which stage of the ivf treatment  you are tested for AMH ?


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi jellybaba,

I'm sure someone will correct me if i'm wrong but at the minute i don't think all clinics carry out this test.  I know Origin do and RFC don't although i think they will start from next year some time

Betty xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

sorry, can i jus ask what is AMH tests??


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

AMH is Anti-Mullerian Hormones. It is basically a more precise analysis of  Ovarian Reserve and a better indicator of your likely reaction to the stimms drugs ie, will you under-stimulate or be susceptible to OHSS. 

Origin have recently started doing it in place of FSH. They do it in partnership with a clinic in Glasgow. THey take the blood sample for it on a Thursday morning and then it's a few weeks till you get results back. If you log onto Origins website and their latest news section, there is an article about it from June 2008 (or thereabouts) which may be able to explain it better and in more detail. 

I (and Pink Tulip) was one of the first people to have it done in Origin, about 2 weeks after they introduced the test and it was still optional. From that they determined my daily dosage of Gonal-F and apparently my tx was textbook (according to Dr Farrag    ) AT EC I produced 13 eggs, 4 of which went on to fertilise. 

The RFC currently don't use it, most likely due to cost issues. I am not aware of any future plans to introduce it in RFC, but that's definitely not to say they won't!

Hope this helps


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey, thanks weeza,  i had ohss with last tx so maybe they will adjust my medication this time as i spent a week in the royal, it was terrible i was in so much pain....


----------

